# Desperate for Auto AC and a new Tail Light Design



## aero (May 23, 2012)

`










`


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I stand in awe of the "country genius" that surrounds me!!!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Looks like some of my "kin" have been at work again *\-\*


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

Looks like something from the red green show.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I like it; does that come standard or do you have to pay extra? :O--O--O:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

The great thing is its compatable with SLC's new "idle" law. You can turn off your cars engine now and still remain cool 


-DallanC


----------

